# Quiz Night Mon 29th Nov Bidi Bondi



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think anyone's started a thread for this coming Monday.

It was success for Bluester's Quizster's at the last quiz.

Help the forum make it two in a row by participating this coming Monday.

It's open to everyone, first timers and old hands, so please show your interest here.

I will book in a couple of tables under the name of Harry.

See you all there hopefully.

Harry


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am out this week, I will be across the water, staring at 4 walls and trying to get an internet connection on a piece of wet string lane:

Hope you win a again, with the line up thats hinted they are coming this week, it should be a walk in the park.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harry, I'm not sure if I will be able to make it either. I have booked a table for my colleagues so they will be there.
I've committed to the Movember Charity dinner which no one else is interested in attending except for a handful of people. So I'm going to skip Monday and have a busy Wednesday - Friday


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

I should be there. I am offically "on standby" so I may get called out to go flying at the last moment. Barring that I'll see those that can make it on Monday.

H-B-H


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

bumping up in hope and expectation


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I might manage... Depends literally if I think I can make it on four hours sleep the next day or not. So will be last minute decision.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Not looking too promising for tonight


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry Harry! 
I will be there next week but need to skip tonight's quiz.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Out. Going from nights back to days just doesnt work quite so well. On fumes right now.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Out. Going from nights back to days just doesnt work quite so well. On fumes right now.


Jinxy, your job sounds like a nightmare... what exactly do you do? It seems you rarely get any sleep... are you in the medical field? Nurse / Doctor or what?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

She's ER Nurse number 7 in Grey's Anatomy  It's a non-speaking role the but the hours are crazy!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My visa says civil affairs 

The job itself is very very very very very very very easy... a computer could do it for the most part and has in most organizations  The hours are just crazy because someone quit and its a rotating 12 hour schedule. There is NO option for it not be covered. So, left with four people and no 'extra' person to cover if things happen.... But its the holidays and vacations were scheduled and happening. So, 3 people, covering day and nights, 7 days a week. It is what it is.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I will cancel one table and keep the other one in case anyone turns up last minute


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

quiz night is cancelled for this week.

try again next week


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh Harry! I am so sorry! I will be there next week for sure!!


----------

